# Times are changing



## Puff&Pass (14/6/15)

Some of you might have seen the thread about smokers comments on vaping and vapers comebacks...well I use to get a card or two from the fellas at work and so on.

This weekend a guy (smoker) worked overtime on my shift and invited me for a vape  so off we went...he had actually quit smoking a week before after seeing me vape in the smoking area. As we were chattin (over a juicy vape) he mentioned that also 5 other guys on his hift has converted to vaping, so this is a conversion of 6 smokers in one week

Could times be changing and people seeing the light at last ...well in my work place it certainly seems so.

Happy Vaping fellas.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 9


----------



## HPBotha (14/6/15)

Well done!!!!! that is great news!!!

what triggered me was when a buddy used the analogy of _Analog devices_ for cigs, and boom.... had to drop the stinky!

Maybe Ecigssa should have a permanent board for vape conversions... maybe a ticker or something to indicate the vape conversion. 

But I digress - WELL DONE again!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan (14/6/15)

HPBotha said:


> Well done!!!!! that is great news!!!
> 
> what triggered me was when a buddy used the analogy of _Analog devices_ for cigs, and boom.... had to drop the stinky!
> 
> ...



I second the idea of a converted ticker . 

Like a population board for the town of ecigssa

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (15/6/15)

shaunnadan said:


> I second the idea of a converted ticker .
> 
> Like a population board for the town of ecigssa



Hi guys, just so you know, we have a ticker of sorts 
Its the member count on the home page. Just scroll down about half way and its on the right
Id say most of the members on here are vaping converts

We also have the following thread for when you've reached a particular milestone in vaping (eg, 1 month, 1 year etc)
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaping-time-milestones-reached-good-news.t2158/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (15/6/15)

now that's a story worth telling @Puff&Pass 
Maybe people are starting to come around and see vaping for what it is

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Puff&Pass (1/7/15)

Update: "We are now officially 12 (me included) vapers at work, you actually see equal numbers on occasion, we out number the smokers if our timing is good... some do have the occasional smoke in between, but daily vaping is observed

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ElGuapoSupremo (1/7/15)

Im not so sure about that "conversion ticker" thingamabob. Might seem a bit crusade-ey. Changing from tobacco to vaping should be attributed to the person himself/herself, not as an act of conversion by someone else. 

Since I started a couple of weeks ago, two more people have joined the vaping ranks after expressing interest in my doings, but ultimately the choice was their own. It is not my victory, it is theirs.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Puff&Pass (1/7/15)

ElGuapoSupremo said:


> Im not so sure about that "conversion ticker" thingamabob. Might seem a bit crusade-ey. Changing from tobacco to vaping should be attributed to the person himself/herself, not as an act of conversion by someone else.
> 
> Since I started a couple of weeks ago, two more people have joined the vaping ranks after expressing interest in my doings, but ultimately the choice was their own. It is not my victory, it is theirs.


I agree, don't think you'll ever convince a smoker to convert anyway, but I can't help feeling excited when seeing more and more people giving the tobacco companies a bypass. Vaping is the best thing that ever happened in my life and conquest or not I will try to convert as many people as I can, It's the hobby aspect and conversation that draws most people to do both. Untill they eventually see for themselves which make em feel better.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (1/7/15)

HPBotha said:


> Well done!!!!! that is great news!!!
> 
> what triggered me was when a buddy used the analogy of _Analog devices_ for cigs, and boom.... had to drop the stinky!
> 
> ...


I dig this idea. I running timer on the home screen


----------



## Spikester (2/7/15)

Times have definitely changed, amongst my group of friends, out of about 12 of us, who all used to smoke, there are only 2 to 3 that still smoke and even they vape as well to reduce the amount that they smoke and at my office, the 3 smokers that we used to have now all vape only.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

